# Cook exercises Player Option



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Ugh...



> Rockets forward Brian Cook, who could not crack the rotation after moving to the Rockets in a trade-deadline deal, exercised his option on his contract for next season, rather than to become a free agent, Cook’s agent Mark Bartelstein said on Monday.
> 
> Though Cook played in just nine regular-season games with the Rockets, averaging just 2.8 minutes, the final year of his deal is worth $3.5 million, considerably more than he likely would receive as a free agent. In six NBA seasons with the Lakers, Magic and Rockets, Cook, a 6-9 forward noted for his shooting range, averaged six points on 44.9 percent shooting, making 39.4 of his 3-pointers.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6492529.html

Lets make this thread more useful:



> *Daryl Morey talks to John and Lance of 1560 The Game*
> 
> Basically, here's what went down:
> 
> ...


Link via The Dream Shake


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

3.5 million is substantially more than the _nothing_ he would have received on the open market


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Who's the ******* who gave him a contract with a player option!?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ehh, its just more trade bait.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Ehh, its just more trade bait.


Yes, he will probably be of some value for draft day or near the trade deadline.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Who's the ******* who gave him a contract with a player option!?


Mitch K. of the Lakers....part of the reason why there was a "Fire Mitch" club 2 1/2 years ago. We Laker fans obviously disbanded that club. He's your problem now :banana:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Mitch K. of the Lakers....part of the reason why there was a "Fire Mitch" club 2 1/2 years ago. We Laker fans obviously disbanded that club. He's your problem now :banana:


Yeah I don't really understand the Lakers... couple of years ago they wanted players with the same skill set.... tall, unskilled big men who could shoot the three: brian cook, luke walton, vladimir radmonovic... jeezzz


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Brian Cook for Camby, Gordon, Thornton, and their #1 pick.

My version of the Kwame/Gasol trade.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Brian Cook for Camby, Gordon, Thornton, and their #1 pick.
> 
> My version of the Kwame/Gasol trade.


Right. Don't think Clippers want that big of salary dump.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

What about this trade

Brian Cook (3.5)+ Hayes(2) or Barry(2) + Dorsey(1)
FOR
Darko Milicic(7.5)for one year + 27th pick

So we get PF and C in Milicic and we get SG in the 27th pick.:10:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I would do the 
Milicic
4
Cook Barry Dorsey

Cause none of them are going to play next season.
But hey neither is Darko.
But what Darko brings is height(behind Yao) and an expiring. Plus the DP would be nice.
But I would probably do it without the DP as well.

I wouldnt trade Chuck. For the garbage time all star.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

mtlk said:


> What about this trade
> 
> Brian Cook (3.5)+ Hayes(2) or Barry(2) + Dorsey(1)
> FOR
> ...


Repped for making the most sensible trade idea I've seen.

I'd hate to get rid of Hayes but we really need that height behind Yao. Darko is also a capable shot blocker.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

mtlk said:


> What about this trade
> 
> Brian Cook (3.5)+ Hayes(2) or Barry(2) + Dorsey(1)
> FOR
> ...


Unless Memphis really wants Dorsey, there is no incentive for them to make this trade. Darko is already an expiring. None of the players they get would play, and they don't save any money. It would make more sense for them to just sell us the draft pick


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Repped for making the most sensible trade idea I've seen.
> 
> I'd hate to get rid of Hayes but we really need that height behind Yao. Darko is also a capable shot blocker.


I also hate to see Hayes go, but Darko is much needed upgrade to what we have now.

But Grizzlies my trade Darko Milicic for Quentin Richardson from NY.
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Ai.iSHAOWo1hHNpxpsTy_PS8vLYF?slug=aw-draftbuzz062409&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> Unless Memphis really wants Dorsey, there is no incentive for them to make this trade. Darko is already an expiring. None of the players they get would play, and they don't save any money. It would make more sense for them to just sell us the draft pick


Dorsey is from Memphis,they expected to select Hasheem Thabeet in tomorrow's draft, and he need to play.
They have many C like Milicic,Gasol,Haddadi,Mihm and Thabeet, So Milicic has to go.


----------

